# It's safe to go back in the water



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Caught this 42 inch 14 pound pike Saturday in the St Marys on a Mepps Spinner


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> Caught this 42 inch 14 pound pike Saturday in the St Marys on a Mepps Spinner



Beautiful fish. I'm still trying to crack that 40" mark. Nailed a 38" in the Manistee a few years back on a spinner. Close, but not quite 40". Congrats.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

I sure am glad you got that out of the water. I am heading up there this week. Going to fish inland trout for 3 days, then will be on the St. Marys next Sat/Sun.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice fish. Perfect size for Muskie bait.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Nice fish. Perfect size for Muskie bait.


I caught 4 pike this year in the 38 to 40 inch range and all 4 have had teeth marks in them from bigger pike or muskies. Last week a friend of mine caught a 40 inch 13 pound pike in almost the same area.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks to be very well fed.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

A few weeks ago I saw another fisherman catch a 46"+ pike out of the St Marys using a frog colored crankbait, Ratltrap or similar. It was longer than my 4 year old daughter, who was equally impressed.

Your pike has been eating very well.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Really makes me jealous. 

I have not caught a decent pike since our die off of northerns a couple summers ago. Since our winter kill this year, of a lot of the rest of the fish it has been nice to start catching some pike. Even if they have only been from 4 to 7 inches.

They will be able to keep the bluegill population from exploding like it did after the previous pike die off.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Would be interested to hear what was in that fish stomach.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job Robert! Some good eatin right there too


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Seeing that nice pike and hearing of some even bigger makes me anxious for my trip up this winter to do some spearing. Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have caught a few this summer between 30 and 40 inches. A friend of mine caught a similar size pike a week ago near the same spot. I got that one on Saturday and a 36 incher on Sunday


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

djweiser said:


> Would be interested to hear what was in that fish stomach.


What was left of a small crayfish and a couple of zebra mussels


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Anything silver fish photos to share?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Anything silver fish photos to share?


The silver mine has not produced this year. I am sure that I will hit some silver real soon though. From August 15 through Sept 3 I will be out on the big water. From there I will be on the surf and rivers chasing chrome.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Robert, nice fish!! got a good friend coming up labor day for a week..he's looking for a '40' ...got anything that you would share? PM if you care to...NOT looking for your spot, just a push in the right direction  5


----------

